# Potential layout



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking to expand my current layout to something like the attached layout.

Is it possible to run 2 trains on such a layout without a DCC?

A command center isn't in the budget at the moment, and I'd love to have both my engines running.

Any advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there!
I believe it is possible yes
You would need to divide your layout into ''blocks'' (in terms of electricity)
Set it up so that one loop runs continuously, the second loop you are controlling, you would need to be able to switch controllers to the tracks with dpdt switches and also isolate the tracks from each other, it would take a bit to do it, however it's not totally impossible. That said you would have to be watching one of the loops and stopping the train so you don't get a pile up
Can't think of anything else right now, if i come up with something I'll let you know.


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Change in plans...

Gonna go elevated, here's the initial run and at some point I'm gonna add an elevated loop over the left side with a mountain scene and tunnel for the lower run. It's gonna take me some time to work it out. But, I can enjoy this until I setup the 2nd run.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi again
That looks like a pretty good plan to me, are you planning on running multiple trains?
Also will the elevated line connect up to the lower line or will they be seperate?
Might also be worth looking a ''figure 8'' track plan as this allows you to have an elevated section
Good luck!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good! I like it. And your trains are nice too! ( on your other thread). Can't wait to see your progress.


----------

